# The Expromiser



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

An interesting Kayfun/Taifun type atomiser... best parts of some popular RBA's!

Todds Review


http://www.exvape.de/

Designed in Germany and built in China!

It certainly looks like a worthwhile purchase?


----------



## BhavZ (27/4/14)

Looks like a really awesome device, hopefully it will be made available locally


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

It does seem like an awesome device... but it doesn't look that Kewl! Plus it appears that they will only ship to Europe! 

Have emailed them.


----------



## johan (27/4/14)

I just love Tod's unpretentious reviews. Rob you can always try and bribe Tom to send it to SA if Exvape don't want to export.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

johan said:


> I just love Tod's unpretentious reviews. Rob you can always try and bribe Tom to send it to SA if Exvape don't want to export.



Yip I wasn't a fan of his at first but once you get used to his way you start to enjoy him. I'm actually glad they don't ship outside Europe at this stage because it saves the plastic card a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

